# problem booting - 'autochk program not found'



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

when i boot my pc (its another pc not this one obviusly) up i keep getting the message 'autochk program not found - skipping autocheck' then the pc restarts and it just keeps going round in a circle like this. could someone please help me ASAP 
thanks

its running on xp by the way


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

tap F8 repeatedly when it boots up to get into boot configuration. Select last known good configuration. Does this then work?


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

ive tried that but it just does the same, ive also tried in safe mode but it still does the same.


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

can anyone help? please


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

You could do a repair install of xp to repair the missing .exe file. Do you have a win xp cd or did it come with a recovery console built in?


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

yes i have a windows xp disk, so how would i repair the file?


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

i have tried the repair function from the disk, but it asks me for the administrator password and i dont know what it is?!


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

ah.... try it again, but instead of the repair console try doing a normal install. It will then detect you already have Xp installed and simply repairs you system files. I had this issue before and this method works and doesnt destroy your files.


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

just tried that and rebooted but its still coming up with the same message.
i noticed that when it loaded up though the original windows xp home screen loaded up and not the service pack 2 screen if you no what i mean? is this because i did the repair function? i just hope my files have not been deleted.


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

any other ideas or help?


----------



## forumq (Aug 12, 2007)

iv'e got that same sort of problem, after the XP loading bar finishes I get the message "autocheck program not found - skipping AUTOCHECK" and then 2-3 sec later I get a BSOD with the following message 

"STOP c0000021a {critical system error}
System process Session Manager Initialization unexpectedly quit
Status 0xc000003a (0x00000000 0x00000000).
System shutdown" //not 100% the same because I had to translate it 

I inserted the XP recoverydisc and chose "repair", I chose the right windows partition and then entered the right administrator password. After that I typed in the commando "CHKDK /p" and it analyzed the system files. Result being that at least 1 file had problem and that was it, I then quit and restarted with the same problem!!

Does someone know what I need to execute on the xp repair console to get this damn problem fixed?

If I hit F8 during boot I just get to chose between from what I want to boot from ie. 1. Disc 2. CD

Pls If someone could help me


----------



## seej (Oct 25, 2006)

hey, i think in the end i fixed it by taking out my harddrive and connecting it up 2 my other PC, when i turned on the other pc, it detected the fault on the harddrive and repaired it automaticly, i dont no if you have another pc you could try that on?


----------



## forumq (Aug 12, 2007)

I do have a 2nd PC but that sounds really too risky and I also think that my problem might (hope) not be that serious...


----------



## dhandy (Oct 14, 2007)

I, too, have the same error after adding Adaware to a WIN XP Home OS also loaded with Norton GoBack program. I booted into my Norton Partition Magic CD and used the DOS version of PTedit to access my HDD. I changed the bootable section from a '44' (which Norton might have auto changed????) to a '17'-boot NTFS and the error was removed and my system booted fine. I then removed Norton (System Works/GoBack) from my pc....everything has been running smoothly.


----------



## Boedicia (Oct 13, 2008)

If anyone could help me straight away i would be grateful. int he msconfig box i selected *use original boot.ini* as it was on *use modified boot.ini* before, restarted then it came up with that *autochk program not found* and then it came up with a blue screen saying *STOP: c000021a {Fatal system Error}
The Session Manager initialization system process terminate unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a (0x00000000 0x00000000).
The system has been shut down.*
Now i can't get it off that screen. Please someone help!


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Boedicia - go ahead and just turn off the power using the power button. I get that screen also when I run into this autochk problem. 

All - I have the same problem as stated (autochk cycle), already used PTEDIT (which seems to fix most people's problem), but there's only one bootable drive (this is a customer's PC), tried safe mode, etc..

The customer has said they DO have Norton, but unsure of GOBack.

The thing is, the user does NOT have the original HOME XP edition of the CD but I have a PRO edition - can I repair using the Pro edition? (Will this also upgrade their PC to pro? I'd much rather not due to licensing issues...they do have the Home Windows Key)

Is there any other possible solutions other than PTEDIT? If worse comes to worse, I will remove the HDD and scan it on another healthy PC.

Thanks.

- eggBrain


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Should I try sfc before I remove the HDD and attach it to another machine?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

eggBrain said:


> Should I try sfc before I remove the HDD and attach it to another machine?


Scratch that, I can't even get into safe mode. I'll try to see if anybody I know has a Home Edition XP CD. Otherwise, I'm taking it out, and attaching it to another machine.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

eggBrain said:


> Should I try sfc before I remove the HDD and attach it to another machine?


Scratch that, I can't even get into safe mode. I'll try to see if anybody I know has a Home Edition XP CD. Otherwise, I'm taking it out, and attaching it to another machine.

BTW - here are all the things I've tried based on the fact that it won't boot:

Recovery Console
chkdsk /r - comes up with no errors
PTEdit - It's already set to a Bootable NTFC
Safe Mode (won't boot into it)
Last Known (just goes back to what it usually does)

I have NOT done a "repair install" because the customer nor do I have a Windows XP Home CD at the moment. 

I'm going to take the HDD out and attach it to another machine and scan it with chkdsk (and maybe SFC?) that way. 

Wish me luck (unless you have other ideas...anybody?)


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Alright, here's another change. I now have been able to procure a XP Home Edition CD. I thought I might try to go ahead and put in a fresh install so I took out the hard drive, and backed up their important files (pics, docs, etc. in the Owner's documents folder, no other profiles were present). 

After that and putting back the HDD into the original machine, I decided to do a fresh install (as stated before). At this point, I thought it all was going to go fine...

...then I found out there are 7MB of unpartitioned space. I went ahead and decided to try to install Windows onto the Partitioned space but with the warning that if I wipe out the /Windows directory, all apps would be lost. I don't know if the user has all the app CDs that came with it. Granted, I will call them to warn them about the fresh install consequences, but I have to get this PC functional.

If I do decide to do a fresh install, will I still get the autocheck error?
How do I handle the 7MB of unpartitioned space? Leave it alone or delete it? Do what I need to do with it before the fresh install?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

And upon repair (each and every time during this turmoil):
Subcomponent COM+ raised an exception while processing the OC_COMPLETE_INSTALLATION
setup message ... Error Code 0x8007007f

The specified procedure could not be found.
Failed to load the library 'C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll'

Any ideas around this? Should I just go ahead and do a complete re-install?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

In any case, I have an inetcomm error, etc. after all this. I'm going to try to turn off WFP using a DOS command after booting from CD and going to the Restore console and try the repair one more time, if that doesn't work, I'm going to do a fresh install.


----------

